# What to do with the gut pile?



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

After field dressing on-site, what do most of you do with the gut pile? Where I used to hunt years ago, it was common practice to just leave the pile for other animals to eat. 

I was just talking to a landowner who mentioned this as one of his complaints about other hunters. I can certainly respect that, but I'm not sure if I should shovel it into a bag, triple bag it, and hope it doesn't leak all over my vehicle? Maybe I could just carry a shovel and bury it? I'm wondering what common etiquette is among you folks.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

in one urban unit that i participate in, your required to bury it


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have always just let the birds and varmints take care of it, after about a week it is pretty much gone. When I have hunted in the U.P. I could see the Buzzards and Bald Eagles taking care of a gut pile from my previous hunt and it didn't effect the deer movement back towards my stand. If I was hunting an area where I couldn't just leave it I would call for even more help to help drag the deer out or bury it if I had that option.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have never heard of anyone wanting to bury or remove the gut pile. It literally takes the varmits a week to take care of the gut pile. I would suggest you bury it. There is no way I would take that thing out of the woods.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

coyote hunt over it that night or the next night


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I take most of my deer home to gut them. I do not want others to see where I shot my deer, there are a few of us with permision to hunt this woods. Only drawback is the deer is heavier dragging it out but its nice to be able to wash your arms off when done and makes it easier to keep the tenders clean and not dried out.

Scott


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Since taking it home to gut it is not a good option, it sounds like burying it on this particular property is the way to go. It's not my land and it's pretty nice, so I have to keep the landowner happy.

Maybe when I get to know him better, I can convince him otherwise. It would seem to me that a buried gut pile will stink for a long time and probably be dug up by rodents. I like the idea to hunt coyotes over it. I think any landowner would appreciate having coyotes removed from the area.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't suggest burying it unless that's what the landowner wants you to do. They may not want you digging big hole on their property, and the animals will just dig it up. Ask them what they prefer before doing the wrong thing.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i dont bury!! i just cover it with a pile of leafs or brush. but its gone in less than a week anyhow!


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Papascott said:


> I take most of my deer home to gut them. I do not want others to see where I shot my deer, there are a few of us with permision to hunt this woods. Only drawback is the deer is heavier dragging it out but its nice to be able to wash your arms off when done and makes it easier to keep the tenders clean and not dried out.
> 
> Scott


I was always told that you should gut them immediatly after you recover them. The guts are the number 1 reason why the meat spoils. I have always taken a trash bag with me and put the guts in that, then I take them to another part of the woods to bury them if a have to. This is only if the deer dies near a stand.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am with Magis, how deep would you have to bury and not have something dig it up anyway? I just leave mine lay, but I hunt my own land and buddy's land. I have had piles gone over night, so I don't worry about them.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Growing up in Vermont, we would always gut the deer back at the truck. This would keep the coyotes from moving in on the hunting grounds and no one would know where we shot it. Usually in a day or two the varmints would have the piles cleaned up.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never heard of this request in my years of hunting.

And I can't believe it takes a week for gut piles to disappear in your areas - any area I hunt in one of five counties and within 48-76 hours there is barely a blood stain to be found. Many times it is gone the very first night. Lots of critters indulge on "sweet breads"


----------



## linen0ise (Oct 3, 2006)

The urban spot I have makes you remove the guts. So, I have to drag the deer back to the truck whole and then dress the deer. Guts go into a garbage bag and then placed in close dumpster (Hint: Use multiple, heavy duty bags.).


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I shot a doe on Monday morning and when I went back Tuesday morning to get my stand the gut pile was gone. Coyotes, possums and ***** will clean it up in a day or two.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

BigMike, I live within an hour of where I hunt and never have a problem with spoilage. There are alot of deer left in the woods overnight before they are recovered and they are usually OK meat wise so an hout or 2 to take it home is not going to hurt a thing. I have done this with no less than 15 maybe up to 20 deer, never a problem. I think the air on the blood and drying out will resust in more loss than waiting an extra couple hours, and rinsing the inside out with clean water definitly helps!

I had a buddy with a butcher shop, I would help in the evenings during gun seasons. The biggest cause I have seen for spoilage is improperly gutted deer. Deer with the Bung Hole still in or I have even seen entire lungs and heart left, guess they did not realize there was more past the membranes? 

Scott


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Better bury if you are near a urban area. I got a visit from health dept., and was told remains must be buried.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I shot a deer in Waverly one year didn't find it that night, went back the next day and it was eaten by something hardly nothing left. Couldn't even tell where i shot it. But yes I would bury it if your hunting urban nothing is worse then your dog puking and farting for the next 2 days.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This may be a little off topic, but wildman mentioned a dog eating the gut pile. One deer season, we were driving down the road by our property and saw two eyes glowing in the light beams. It was a little puppy that was dumped on the side of the road. He hung around the truck until we left to go hunting. When we came in at lunch, he was sleeping under the truck. For the afternoon hunt, a guy we hunt with took the dog into the woods with him and she slept at his feet while he hunted. He shot a Doe and she was hanging around while he gutted the deer. Before we left I pleaded with my dad to take her home, but he wouldn't give in.

I made a deal with my dad that if she was there the next morning, we would take her home. He said he would bring her home if she was still there, partly because he believed she wouldn't be there.

We got there the next morning and she was still there coming out from under the pine tree we park next too. The gut pile from the Doe was gone and we figured she was hungry and ate the entire pile. I just remember her gas on the ride home. The smell was enough to make you sick.

She has been the best dog anyone could ask for. Very laid back and loving. Geez, it has been eight years now...how time flies.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Take a shovel and bucket with you. You could either bury it there or take it home and bury it in your garden or back yard. Trying to bag it would be a mess.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Haggis????


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Also a bit off-topic but several years ago on Thanksgiving Day my house pet beagle ate a gut pile from a rabbit my son had shot. She then came in the house and hurled it up, mostly intact, on my mom's feet. Thanksgiving isn't complete until somebody rehashes that story....


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's disgusting!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've hunted afew urban areas that I made sure to remove the gut piles just to make sure I never ran into any issues I never left gut piles. I carried a couple 5 gal buckets to put the guts in then just dumped the guts in a woods where I had the OK too.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who is accustomed to leaving it for the other wildlife to devour. I thought that maybe I was among the few "irresponsible" hunters who did that. You all have given me some ideas and if I actually drop one on this property, I can offer several options to the landowner.

If I have to haul it away in 5 gallon buckets, I know just where to take it.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> Also a bit off-topic but several years ago on Thanksgiving Day my house pet beagle ate a gut pile from a rabbit my son had shot. She then came in the house and hurled it up, mostly intact, on my mom's feet. Thanksgiving isn't complete until somebody rehashes that story....


Good story seaturd.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I usually leave the gut piles, but if the property owner is kind enough to let me hunt I'll do whatever they like with the gut pile.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

It really depends on how big of a lunch I packed that day. It I have eaten everything and end up killing a deer in the late afternoon I generally can eat most of the guts. The rest, I stuff in my backpack for the next days hunt


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow...Swantucky really took this to another level...gross


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Where I hunt the coyotes take care of the piles. Wonder if they would make good fertilizer???


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If there's a prize for best post, swantucky and seaturd would have to split it, IMO!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Last year my son received a citation from the local Game Warden after admitting to putting a deer carcass in the woods that we hunt. The Farmer and land owner has always allowed it as it feeds the trees, birds and smaller animals on his farm. The Game warden went to his home to ask if we were allowed and he said yes. So the Game warden wrote the ticket saying it was stream litter and he does not need the land owners permission to write a ticket. The bones were about 50 yards from a stream


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

In that case, I guess it should be every hunter's responsibility to remove all deer found dead on their hunting property. The last thing we need is for our streams to be littered.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> In that case, I guess it should be every hunter's responsibility to remove all deer found dead on their hunting property. The last thing we need is for our streams to be littered.


Then they got a lot of work down in Southern Ohio last year thanks to the Blue Tongue. That is just crap. Nobody should get a citation for stuff like that. I would fight it.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

We had plans to fight the ticket but then on like Feb 12th we had another flood in Findlay, my furnace, hot water tank and washer and dryer (all brand new in Aug) were ruined yet again, it was August through Feb of last year that was hellish for my family. There was another dead deer just 10 yards from our bones, that did not float away in the 5th worst flood in history here, and less than 400 yards away someone tore down a house and buried it next to the creek, nothing was done. He just wanted us but why? You know and people ask me why I dislike cops. If I deserve trouble sure but not BS.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I do have to admit that I have never buried or packed out a gut pile in my life. I have hunted urban areas for over 20 years. I do know that my dog has fell victim to the gut pile. but still most of the time its gone in a day or two. Between the opossums and the ***** coyotes the is never much left. It my be wrong but lets get real Im hunting on 150 acres of land broken up.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I do have to admit that I have never buried or packed out a gut pile in my life. I have hunted urban areas for over 20 years. I do know that my dog has fell victim to the gut pile. but still most of the time its gone in a day or two. Between the opossums and the ***** coyotes the is never much left. It my be wrong but lets get real I'm hunting on 150 acres of land broken up. Not in the back yards of neighbors.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd bet that gut pile would make some great cat bait.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

whatever ya do with the gut pile dont put them in a plastic bag and bury them in the woods, it takes thousands of years for that plastic bag to deteriate yes the guts are gone in a couple weeks, but the plastic bag is still in the ground, if a animal dosent smell them and dig them up leaving half the bag exposed. If ya wanna burry them dig a hole toss them in cover up. 

also if your gutting a deer dont gut or leave the guts in the middle of a trail others use. If you must gut in the middle of a trail, toss the guts in the weeds or atleast off the trail.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I made the mistake of leaving the pile in the trail and paid for it. Went out the next day to get my arrow that I left and couldn't believe the smell. I attributed it to the blood and what little bit of guts that were left over so I walked through the weeds to get to my arrow and walked back out. I was in shorts because it was warm. Just as I get out of the weeds I can feel something wet and slimy on my legs, it was coyote crap! I look back where I went past the old pile and through the weeds and realize there is crap everywhere! Evidently a few coyotes enjoyed the guts on the way down, but it didn't take it long to come back out! Needless to say I got back home as quickly as possible and scrubbed my legs down with Clorox wipes! Next time, the guts are going off to the side!

Lg_mouth


----------

